# Unneutered male sharing his bone



## CurvyOne (Dec 21, 2012)

Sooo proud of my Hüter today. We had another GSD come over for the first time to our house and they were doing well playing with toys and such. Then the guest GSD found Hüter's bone and took it and laid down. 

My Hüter is not neutered yet, but we've done lots of training so I was curious as to what he'd do. He made me proud. He waited patiently for his turn with the bone  

Here are a couple pics.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

This gives me hope. Thank you for posting.

My Dex is only 5 1/2 months and also shares his bones etc. I hope he stays like Huter.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Totally OT. But how the heck to you keep your hardwoods to clean and shiny with a GSD in residence?

BTW- good boy Huter!!!!!! Job well done on your part!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

good job. when my dog was a pup i made sure he had a lot
of visitors human and dogs. the yard has toys laying around
and inside the house there's toys laying around. most of the time
when people visted i told them to walk without knocking on the door
or ringing the bell. sometimes i was in the yard with the pup. when
i was in the yard with the pup i told people to open the gate and walk 
in. i wanted my dog to be use to people walking in the house or the yard
without notice with or without their dogs.


----------

